# My new Litespeed Icon, Lacquer Problems



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Just took delivery of a New Litespeed Icon. Not had chance to ride it it, but it looks really nice in white.

One problem though. the lacquer is flaking off the seat stay. When I bought it the shop said it was marked, No problem with that I thought, maybe a quick polish or a touch up.

No chance, as soon as I touch it the lacquer flakes off. Before I took delivery the shop said I could use it for a few weeks and if I wasn.t happy the would change the frame under warranty. It looks like thats what I will do.

Anyone else had any problems with this. I don't mind not having the seat stays lacquered.
I just can't see the rest of the paint finish being durable. 
It looks like I might have to swap it for a brushed version.


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

I stripped mine. I'm the second owner and the first guy had the same problem with the paint on the top tube, so he started the job, just stripping the top tube. I finished when I got it. 

Before with the top tube stripped, sorry for the bad photo.









After I had it media blasted.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I can't see the clear lacquer sticking to this frame for long. I'm going to see If I can swap it for a brushed version. You can actually peel it off in places. pity that, I quite like the splash of colour. TI's nice though.

BTW that's a big frame/high saddle, how tall are you ?


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm sorted with the paint problem. the dealer replaced it with a new one. Not sure if this will be any better long term though. Aside from that, the bike is AWESOME!. I also have 06 Tuscany which I thought was superb. The Icon is even better, absolutely delighted with it.


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

giosblue said:


> BTW that's a big frame/high saddle, how tall are you ?


Just saw this, 6'2" it's an XL.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's the bike. It's a new frame, so far so good the lacquer seems fine. (early days though ).

Really nice bike Love it

No bike pic upload error. How do I get pics on here. If the file size is too big, how can I make it smaller ?


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Actually, the problem was that the wrong clear coat was being used on the bare metal. For clear coat to stick to bare metal it needs to be baked on and the stuff used was not right. The problem has been fixed and if you send your frame back it will be totally repainted and cleared. So, basically, a new frame.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

The dealer replaced the frame with a new one a few days later.
Like I said, I'm not sure if the new frame has the new lacquer on or not.
So far so good, but I've only ridden the bike a few times because of the weather.
It's easier to get paint to stick because you can use an etching primer. you can't use an etching primer with clear lacquer.


----------

